# Pics of your workspace



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

This is mine. If you've ever had a problem getting a "red" tractor part, don't blame your dealer. Blame me.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

A few from my office, during and after, much nicer color combination---wouldn't you like to take a ride on my big green tractor? rs


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> A few from my office, during and after, much nicer color combination---wouldn't you like to take a ride on my big green tractor? rs


Green, red, orange... they're all the same... Foreign.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

sweptvolume said:


> Green, red, orange... they're all the same... Foreign.


Typical response from a Branson-Kiote-Mahindra-Yanmar brain washed employee, you work with Tater? rs


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

sweptvolume said:


> This is mine. If you've ever had a problem getting a "red" tractor part, don't blame your dealer. Blame me.


I love my Mahindra Tractor! Red works for me. (Sorry Rusty S)
RT


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> I love my Mahindra Tractor! Red works for me. (Sorry Rusty S)
> RT


You don't have to make money with them.:wink: rs


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> Typical response from a Branson-Kiote-Mahindra-Yanmar brain washed employee, you work with Tater? rs


Yep, I know Tater really well. (I'm Tater)

Every brand has a model I'd buy, every brand has a model I wouldn't. I'm committed to Mahindra because every two weeks they give me money. 

Ok, ok Rusty. It's not a tractor thread, it's a workspace thread.







And sure, I'd drive your tractor around. I like tractors and I hope to need one someday. And a JD will certainly be on the "check it out" list.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

sweptvolume said:


> Yep, I know Tater really well. (I'm Tater)
> 
> Every brand has a model I'd buy, every brand has a model I wouldn't. I'm committed to Mahindra because every two weeks they give me money.
> 
> ...


That is my workspace---why did you change your screen name? rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> A few from my office, during and after, much nicer color combination---wouldn't you like to take a ride on my big green tractor? rs


are you gonna high fence that spot in now that you got it all cleared out?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like tractors!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> You don't have to make money with them.:wink: rs


True, it's a work toy for me. But I could not do without it around my place!
angelsm


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> That is my workspace---why did you change your screen name? rs


I didn't? Someone else here named Tater that works at Mahindra? There's a Tate on here, but I'm a different Tate.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Less posting, more pictures !

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00044-20100806-0743.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00045-20100806-0743.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00046-20100806-0743.jpg


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

*View out my window in my "home away from home" office*


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well here's my office..


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

well, when I'm not on a boat...this is it.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

One from outside my office (teaching center) the rest are after grandpa cracker painted the inside a year or so ago


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Reel Time at work. Sorry Carol I had too!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> One from outside my office (teaching center) the rest are after grandpa cracker painted the inside a year or so ago


Do you always have to rub it in that your a golfer? :biggrin:

Here's mine....a far cry from the links....thats for sure...sad2sm


----------



## Leroy Toughjeans (Mar 12, 2010)

Pistol58 said:


> Do you always have to rub it in that your a golfer? :biggrin:
> 
> Here's mine....a far cry from the links....thats for sure...sad2sm


When he's not golfing, he's fishing.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Pistol58 said:


> Do you always have to rub it in that your a golfer? :biggrin:
> 
> Here's mine....a far cry from the links....thats for sure...sad2sm


I am really not trying to rub it in Pistol, I am proud to be a PGA member and love teaching the game. However, wish I could fish a little more


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

No windows in my office, so I brought nature inside with me...


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

hey swept how hard would it be for a man to get a copy of that service manual laying on your desk. All I got was a owners guide CD and it don't tell nothing. And send BTE in brazoria a whole case of oil filters for the 4530, the two times I went in to get one they tell me they sold out as soon as they get them. oh now where is my office pic.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FATfisherman said:


> Reel Time at work. Sorry Carol I had too!


Alright Mike! You're in my radar! Watch your back! LOL!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine, though it actually takes me to my work space. :cop:


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

This is my office today.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tractors make my butt hurt.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I heard Sancho does too


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not really confined to any one space at a time. This particular space happened to be ShadMan's driveway, "Man Cave", sidewalks and patio.
.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

mudhog said:


> hey swept how hard would it be for a man to get a copy of that service manual laying on your desk. All I got was a owners guide CD and it don't tell nothing. And send BTE in brazoria a whole case of oil filters for the 4530, the two times I went in to get one they tell me they sold out as soon as they get them. oh now where is my office pic.


Please send me a PM with your serial number and frame color (black or gray) and I'll give you the part numbers to ask for. Tell Maria that Tate sent ya.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

This is one of the aircraft that I fly...


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Gas Compression in the Eagle Ford Shale.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

whitepv said:


> Gas Compression in the Eagle Ford Shale.


you wouldn't happen to need a vapor recovery unit added to that facility by chance? :redface:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

whitepv said:


> Gas Compression in the Eagle Ford Shale.





LaAngler said:


> you wouldn't happen to need a vapor recovery unit added to that facility by chance? :redface:


You wouldn't happen to want to build one of those on my land by chance? (I own land over Eagle Ford Shale).:doowapsta

Heck, I'll will even pay for this guys vapor recovery unit. :biggrin:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's my office


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

who the &^&$& posted a pic so friggin big that I now have to scroll over to see the entire thread????


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Privateer said:


> who the &^&$& posted a pic so friggin big that I now have to scroll over to see the entire thread????


Quick, someone call a whambulance! :rotfl:


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

#1 my office
#2 view from my desk


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

after seeing yalls work places... I'm glad I don't have to make my living at a gopher farm...


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Heres some shots of a couple of mine.

1. TV truck, Barrett-Jackson West Palm
2. Daytona, Rolex 24
3. ESPN Nascar Studio
4. Laguna Seca, MotoGP US Grand Prix
5. TV truck, Laguna Seca ALMS
6. Robosaurus and I at Barrett-Jackson, Scottsdale 

Yes, I've been wearing the same hat for like 6 years.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

sweet! ...so what are you? a professional *******?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It was "National Take a Gun to Work" day


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

trodery said:


> It was "National Take a Gun to Work" day


and that is what you brought?...


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

The last two months.
Kingsville
North Dakota
Denmark- North Sea


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Freshy said:


> The last two months.
> Kingsville
> North Dakota
> Denmark- North Sea


I don't know what you do, but if you can tell me what degree I've gotta get to do it, please do.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

REELING 65 said:


> Well here's my office..


Wow! neat printer stand/table. What is it? Now, thats not where we can find the JD is it? :spineyes:

You moved the winDex from the floor to that table in the second pic. I get spaghetti splatter on my screen all the time.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My engineering lab.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

This is my home 28 days at a time..then 28 days to fish


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

1st pic is where half of my work is done. The last two is where the other half is done.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty neat.. an FPSO production ship with a dis connectible riser turret mooring system.. Ships about 1100' long..


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

I have been fortunate and I have had the chance to work in 19 different countries...my "workspace" is a little flexible.

Here are a few pics from my workspace:

*Afghanistan 2001*




























*Tigris River, Baghdad 2003*










*Baghdad Sand Storm 2004*










*Afghanistan 2006*



















*Dallas Cowboys Game 2008*










*TCU Football Game 2009*










*Indy 2010*


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Waverider are you a photo journalist?, cool pics, not sure about that cave one tho


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

waverider said:


> Here are a few pics from my workspace:
> 
> *Dallas Cowboys Game 2008*


You completely missed the shot! It was over your right shoulder. Sheesh. :spineyes:


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

sweptvolume said:


> I don't know what you do, but if you can tell me what degree I've gotta get to do it, please do.


Electronic controls. No degree required for hyd. techs.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

One of my offices is just a plain ol run of the mill cube. The other one is on a trading floor downtown. No wall there, but I don't have any pics of it either.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

FINNFOWLER said:


> You completely missed the shot! It was over your right shoulder. Sheesh. :spineyes:


Actually...I didn't miss a thing:

Look at post #50 here:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=294672&page=5

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Nwilkins said:


> Waverider are you a photo journalist?, cool pics, not sure about that cave one tho


Yes, I am a photographer. No need to worry about the cave photo...SF and Marines from the 26th MEU and 1st MEF were involved...


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

waverider said:


> Actually...I didn't miss a thing:
> 
> Look at post #50 here:
> 
> ...


How did I miss that thread? :cheers:

Please forgive me for questioning your abilities. :smile:


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

BlueFury, Neat pic. Looks as if it belongs/could-be in a sy-fy movie. That sucker is high out of the water. Could it be just that much is under the surface too?


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

twoZJs said:


> BlueFury, Neat pic. Looks as if it belongs/could-be in a sy-fy movie. That sucker is high out of the water. Could it be just that much is under the surface too?


pretty crazy..looks like a autobot from transformers..lol. Actually shes pretty high out of the water, I saw here Forward draft marks and shes drafting about 5 meters. Shes bigg thou, about 320,000 DWT (dead weight tons)


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Work Place and Surrounding Area*

My office and living quarters.








The rest of the pictures below are what I see when I walk out my door.













































I'll post up some pictures I took near one of my sites in central Afghanistan later the above are in Kabul.

God Bless,

Shooter


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Work Place / Space*

Not all of my projects are in the nasty cities in this country. I love going to this site.


























































































The people that live in this area are very US friendly and I always plan an extra day to do a little site seeing while in the area.

God Bless,

Shooter


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

This used to be mine before I retired 3 years ago.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Shooter said:


> Not all of my projects are in the nasty cities in this country. I love going to this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like Bandi Amir...no? It is such a magical place!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*home of the pimps and playas is my office*


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

LongTallTexan said:


> Heres some shots of a couple of mine.
> 
> 1. TV truck, Barrett-Jackson West Palm
> 2. Daytona, Rolex 24
> ...


We need some more flattrack motorcycle racing.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

waverider said:


> This looks like Bandi Amir...no? It is such a magical place!


you are correct sir!!


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's my office, and me @ work!:dance:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

You must have amazing insurance to have such a high risk job...


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> One from outside my office (teaching center) the rest are after grandpa cracker painted the inside a year or so ago


Where is the teaching center?


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I get a kick out of the fact that every pic of a computer has 2cool in a window ready to be minimized quickly if the boss walks in...


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*My humble abode*

However humble it may be, it pays the bills.

Also, a picture out the door of my soon to be abode.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

can't wait till we can start flying these here!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> You must have amazing insurance to have such a high risk job...


LOL if I die here my wife will recieve 7 figures for 5 years but then she is on her own. LOL


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

dlsalva said:


> can't wait till we can start flying these here!


Great job I've seen your toys at work both here and in Iraq.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's my funky little work space in the Houston Public Library. SHHHHHHH!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

*my office is moves*

while the guys in the first few posts are green and red, i prefer working on tractors that are blue. the last picture shows my tools after work.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

michaelbaranowski said:


> We need some more flattrack motorcycle racing.


I'll pass your request along.


----------



## screamin eagle (Nov 30, 2005)

FireEater said:


> Mine, though it actually takes me to my work space. :cop:


Nice Engine this is what gets me to my work space.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> Where is the teaching center?


Sienna Plantation Golf Club, Missouri City


----------

